# Aus Raw Hdr-Foto



## kuhlmaehn (6. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir helfen =)

Ich probier momentan etwas mit Hdr herum und habe auch schon einige Hdrfotos gemacht. Dabei habe ich immer die Funktion der Kamera (Eos300D) genutzt mehrere Fotos hintereinander mit unterschiedlicher belichtung zu machen.
Nun wollte ich das vorhin mal mit einem Raw testen. Nachdem ich es geknipst habe bin ich in Photoshop gegangen und habe das Bild einmal mit -2 Belichtung, mit 0 (also normal) und einmal mit 2 gespeichert. Danach habe ich die drei Bilder in Photomatix geladen.
Das Problem ist nun, dass das Resultat viel zu Kontrastreich ist. Bei der echten Belichtungsreihe hat das aber immer gut geklappt.
Was hab ich beim nachträglichen belichten oder beim Fotografieren falsch gemacht?

Danke!


----------



## bokay (6. Mai 2007)

Das liegt vielleicht daran dass dein Monitor den Kontrast nicht widergeben kann. Du musst wahrscheinlich "tonemapping" anwenden, sprich den Dynamikumfang reduzieren/komprimieren...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (6. Mai 2007)

Ja sorry das habe ich gemacht.
Ich werd morgen mal ein Beispielauschnitt posten, bin jetzt zu müde ^^
Aber danke schonmal


----------

